# Wave Crest in Del Mar for Labor Day?



## JulieAB (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a match in RCI for a 1 bedroom, no ocean view, this labor day.  Thoughts on this resort and the beach nearby? We'd just be looking to do cheap stuff like the beach with the kids.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 12, 2012)

Small resort, nice grassy area for kids, unusual trade. I'd take it in a minute. My sister used to own there and sold after a divorce.
Liz


----------



## DAman (Jul 12, 2012)

Great location. I want to get in there someday.  Costs a lot of TPU's.  I will be in La Jolla in August at Casa de la Playa.  I love that area of San Diego.

Go to the racetrack at Del Mar.  I do. Stay for 4/5 races with the kids. Even the very young ones enjoy seeing the horses. I give my older kids a little money to bet.  I look at it as an educational expense.

Go to the beach there but you can also go to La Jolla Cove and Solana beach. Lots of funky beaches in that area that are fun.  Drive over to Coronado if you have the chance. Great beach there. It's about a 30 minute drive from Del Mar.  Note that the traffic can be bad in Del Mar area during rush hour.

If the Padres area in town go to a baseball game.  Free street parking after 6:00 pm in downtown SD.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's 29 tpus and I'm trying to decide how much it's worth to escape the AZ heat for a week!


----------



## DAman (Jul 12, 2012)

29 tpu's is a great trade IMO for Wave Crest. I can get approximately 53 tpu's for my summer season CDLP 1 bedroom in La Jolla.

Are there still monsoons in September in AZ?

I was in PHX and Sedona last August. I could handle PHX for 2 days max due to the heat.  We were there to visit friends and family.  Sedona, although hot, was not PHX hot and was doable.

Enjoy Wave Crest. Del Mar racetrack is a lot of fun. It's a cheap day especially on Wednesdays and Thursdays(check the website for details) where you can get in free or with discounts.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, there are still monsoons in Sept, hot and muggy! Good to know the trade value, I wondered about saving the tpus for next summer to go in July (I'm always jealous of everyone else taking off, even though we can travel anytime with homeschooling). But I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay 50+ tpu for anything but Disney!  

We noticed it has a train track right there and we're concerned. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Steve (Jul 12, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Yes, there are still monsoons in Sept, hot and muggy! Good to know the trade value, I wondered about saving the tpus for next summer to go in July (I'm always jealous of everyone else taking off, even though we can travel anytime with homeschooling). But I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay 50+ tpu for anything but Disney!
> 
> We noticed it has a train track right there and we're concerned. Thoughts anyone?



Wave Crest has a beautiful location overlooking the ocean from a high bluff in Del Mar.  Wonderful little town with a lot of charm, some good restaurants, and a very nice beach.  

That said, Wave Crest could be better.  The resort looks quaint and charming on the outside.  Inside, however, the furnishings and decor are surprisingly spartan.  Definitely not Gold Crown quality, in my opinion.  This resort gets by on its location.  

As for the train tracks, they run between the resort and the beach.  The resort is on the top of the cliff, the tracks are on a ledge part way down the cliff, and the beach and ocean are at the bottom of the cliff.  These tracks are very frequently used, but they are far enough below the resort that you can't see the trains when they pass by.  You do have to cross the tracks to get to the beach, but overall the trains don't impact the resort as much as you might expect.

If you just want a place to sleep and relax by the beach, this is a great exchange.  If you are looking for luxury, throw it back.

Steve


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, we're not picky!  Location with proximity to activites is probably most important!  We had the privledge of staying at Four Seasons Aviara a few years ago but had it so hyped up in my mind after hearing from all the tuggers.  And we were kinda let down!   It was fun to see what all the fuss was about (what color soap to use? We still have some of the green! ) though we learned a lot about our vacation style that trip!


----------



## love2vaca (Jul 13, 2012)

I was just at a small wedding held at seagrove park,  literally right next to wave crest this past Sat. I hadn't heard of the resort before. Upon returning I looked Into renting a unit, as I loved the location. Looked nice and quaint from the outside but from the other post and reviews I hear the furnishing could use some updating. 

I think the location is better then four seasons in Carlsbad. The beach is just a walk across the grassy park (where wedding was held) and down a hill, in fact the restrooms the guest used for the wedding was the beach restrooms. But that another story. 

The beach has a nice playground for little Ones as well, not sure how old your kids are. Lots of shopping with in walking distance. Great restaurants. I highly recommend Bully's for the prime rib, hands down best in SD. El fuego is a very well know and loved Mexican restaurant.  The  horse races are blast and depending on your betting style can be fairly cheap or I guess even lucrative if you know how to pick 'em. The spa At l'auberge del mar, a block away, has some great service treatments  and I believe they recently renovated and bought back they're  steam room. Jimmys O's is a fun bar for night life just a few drunken stumbles away... Though far enough away that I don't think it would disturb your slumber. 

I'd take the trade in a minute and even faster for a oceanfront view.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 13, 2012)

love2vaca said:


> in fact the restrooms the guest used for the wedding was the beach restrooms. But that another story.



How were those restrooms?  I have a toddler and 7 yo and anticipate using that beach for the ease of walking.  But I wouldn't want to hike back to the unit to use the bathroom each time!

We're thinking more and more we'll take it, but I'm still kinda worried about the train.  The whistles go until 11 and my kids are crappy sleepers as it is!  But maybe after a day at the beach in the sun, they'll sleep through anything?


----------



## love2vaca (Jul 16, 2012)

The restrooms were pretty nice for public beach bathrooms, they are attached to a really nice community center. I didn't notice the shower area.  Most public beach bathroom gross me out and give me the hibee gee bees... But these were fine and even had toilet paper. Del mar is a really nice, high class area and I think they at least try to kept up on the beach centers. 
The train I do now recall going by at one point during the wedding, it wasn't crazy loud, but noticeable...though it passed by quickly. I understand, I have a 2 yr old who still wakes at night :-/. I think your right about them sleeping harder due to all the sun and play. 
I still say go, even if you don't get all the rest you need at night , you can rest up lounging and watching your kiddos play in the beach all day. That or chasing them around is probably more like it. 

Also the hiking on Torrey pines down the road is real cool, your 7 yr would prob like it.  I think you'll have a fine vacation. I'm jealous


----------

